# How to: clean hmf exhaust



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

thought i would share this this is how i cleaned my hmf. take it off, use very fine sandpaper or a brilo pad(steel wool) to scratch it up all over, then use some aluminum polish i used mothers, and polish the crap out of it a couple times.
before: 








after:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

It will be dirty again in NO TIME...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

It probably will but about every other ride ill just take off the two bolts and clean it again.


----------

